# Cannondale Killer V 500 199(3)?



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if it would qualify as vintage, but it is old. Just recently upgraded most of the components (Shifters, front/rear Derailleurs, Cassette, & Chains) to Shimano Deore XT.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice. I'll bet she's light !! I like it, although there's not a lot of love here for old mass produced bikes.

Are you just not using 1 gear with the 9 speed pods ?


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice! Yours looks to be in excellent condition. I've been searching for a Killer V in my size. The search continues...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Props to the new guy for coming with nice photos. Cool restomod C-dale.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice restomod - she's probably fun to ride.

The P-bone fork, non-cantilevered rear dropouts, and color make it 1996.

Here's a link to the catalog:
http://66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1996/1996.pdf


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Good to see an old bike kept running!
You could get significantly better braking power with new pads- that particular make of pad was not the best. Kool Stops work fine. Also- lower the cable hangers somewhat improves brake geometry and therefore stopping power. (I feel like kind of a windbag here- every time somebody posts a resto, I see the cable hangers are high, and feel obliged to comment...) You should be looking to get a right angle between the straddle cable and an imaginary line drawn from the center of the brake stud to the point of cable attachment.


----------

